# mackrack, dictionnaire



## johny12 (4 Juillet 2008)

bonjour,

je ne sais pas s'il a sa place ici, si non, prière de le déplacer à la bonne place


Je chercherais en premiers un dictionnaire francais  ( contennant a peu près tout les mots francais donc ^^)



Deuxièmement, quelqu'un pourrais, s'il vous plaît m'explique comment je pourrais tester la sécurité de mon mot de passe avec mackrack svp http://www.toocharger.com/telecharger/logiciels/mackrack/15847.htm 
http://www.macupdate.com/info.php/id/14710
 (marche a suivre)

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juillet 2008)

Un certain widget tout récent fais très bien cela 

Ou alors directement en ligne


----------



## johny12 (4 Juillet 2008)

En fait je cherche un dictionnaire francais pour l'ajouter a une application ( word)


----------



## DeepDark (4 Juillet 2008)

johny12 a dit:


> En fait je cherche un dictionnaire francais pour l'ajouter a une application ( word)


Ah dans ce cas : Antidote 

Il faut investir mais ça vaut le coup et il est très, très, très bon 

En gratuit je connais pas...


----------



## johny12 (4 Juillet 2008)

Et pour le test du mot de passe, une idée sur comment faire ?


----------

